
Baidu puts up brave front as rival Google’s China comeback looms - dosy
https://www.scmp.com/tech/tech-leaders-and-founders/article/2158677/baidu-puts-brave-front-rival-googles-china-comeback
======
dosy
Robin Li, Baidu founder:

> “If Google re-enters the market, it gives us the opportunity to PK with real
> swords and spears and win one more time,” Li said in a post on his WeChat
> account on Tuesday that was verified by Baidu. PK is the acronym for “player
> kill”, a term most often used in online role-playing games, that suggests
> the death of another gamer’s avatar in a virtual world.

